# Collide



## Departure Song (May 23, 2009)

Collide is an Californian electro-goth/industrial rock band, and I think they're too awesome _not_ to share. Their music is very laid-back, intimate, and enchanting.

If you want to check them out, start with Transfer, an upbeat and catchy track, or Razor Sharp, which still makes me shiver even after hearing it multiple times. Both songs are from _Chasing the Ghost_, which is widely considered their best album.


			
				Brian E. Erland on Amazon.com said:
			
		

> If Tim Burton remade the film 'Alice In Wonderland', 'Chasing The Ghost' would be the soundtrack. With its slow, melodic pace and electronic dissonant sound evoking a near trance-state, the listener is progressively hypnotized with each successive track moving you deeper and deeper into a dreamy, surreal world of multi-layered shadow.
> 
> KaRIN is not so much singing, but whispering to us to follow her on a journey down the rabbit hole. It has a somewhat disquieting affect, as though someone else is listening in and she doesn't want them to hear.
> 
> ...


Last.fm
MySpace
Wikipedia


----------



## Pook (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for this, I really enjoyed it.


----------

